# Hard as nails pheasant



## PoachingPikeyBastard (Mar 18, 2016)

Just a little story for you lot to enjoy 
I was out earlier this afternoon around 1pm with the catty on a little stroll with the wife as we usually do on a land where I have done a bit of work for a farmer so in return he doesn't mind me being on his land.
We seen 2 cock pheasants so I pulled out the sling and a 10ml steel bb as I usually do( I use double theraband gold)
BOOM
I aimed for the head but hit him straight in the neck and to my surprise the pheasant didn't make a sound or move an inch. By this time the othe pheasant made a run for it and was well away but the pheasant who took the neck shoot came walking towards me so once again I pulled back the pouch n cracked him straight on the head. 
Too my surprise once again he didn't move an inch n just came walking towards me as if it didn't even hit him. 
By this time I had another steely ready n boom hit him once again to he still didn't drop instead this time he flew away.
Never had this problem before and even though I didn't get the pheasant I came away with a story to tell about the hardest pheasant Iv ever seen and probably ever will see in my life!


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Obviously an iron mutation ..... :rofl:

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## PoachingPikeyBastard (Mar 18, 2016)

Must of been Charles, always another day though...


----------



## gabeb (Jan 1, 2016)

Maybe try lead.....


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Morall of this story is..... Always have a slingshot in your pocket!!! Great story. Thanks


----------



## Chuck Daehler (Mar 17, 2015)

No pheasant, it was a morphed alien. That is a surprising story because birds are usually pretty delicate.

A very old hen, past her prime and couldn't lay eggs any more, was more or less abandoned by the farmer...well, he simply didn't feed her so she had to go wild to forage. She was missing much of her plumage as well and was the ugliest old hen you ever saw, she'd been rode hard and put away wet too many times by the roosters who wouldn't touch her she was so ugly. She was also lame and couldn't see well.

One day she convinced a young inexperienced rooster to make whoopee with her but he was quick about it, no lingering romance to which the old hen cried, "Hey! You don't just go about it quick, you throw me down into the dirt, beat me up a bit, make mad passionate love to me darnit!"

Crossing the road the next morning with her failed eye sight and poor hearing, she ran out in front of a speeding truck which hit her with the oil pan. Feathers flew everywhere. She got up, brushed herself off and cried, "Now darnit! There's a real man for ya!"

Iron hen story


----------

